# Gyermeknevelés,egészség...



## buba7712 (2012 November 18)

Mivel nem találtam ilyen,vagy ehhez hasonló témát,gondoltam indítok valamit amivel segíthetjük egymást.
Megoszthetjuk tapasztalatainkat gyermekünk/gyermekeink fejlődésével kapcsolatban,
segítséget nyújthatunk betegápolás terén.
Nekem máris lenne egy kérdésem.
Kisfiam 3 éves múlt október 1.-én.Ovodába jár,szeret ottlenni ,a beilleszkedéssel nem is volt semmi gond...
Hanem a wc.-re való menetel,az igen.
Sajnos nem mindíg jelzi,hogy pisilni vagy éppen kakilni kell.Sokszor amikor mi vagyunk a törpével azt veszem észre,hogy a " prütykölőt " gyurkálja.Rákérdezek
- kell pisilni?
Mindíg nem a válasz,de én ennek ellenére viszem wc-re és akkor pisil.Előfordul,hogy akár fél órát is a bilin ül ,és semmi.
Majd amikor felöltöyik 5 perc és bekakil.
Lenne valakinek valami ötlete,hogy miképpen tudnám rászoktatni,hogy szóljon amikor wc-ni kell?
Van egy genetikai betegsége NEUROFIBROMATÓZIS 1-es tipusu...az orvos annak idején azt mondta,hogy esetleg nehezebben fog alkalmaszkodni,nehezebben fog elkezdeni írni-olvasni ( ami egyébként a mi esetünkben nem igaz,mert már most elszámol 1-10-ig olaszul,magyarul eggzaránt,és ismeri az abc-t is mindkét nyelven...
Szerintetek mi lehet az oka,hogy nem szól,hogy pisilni-kakilni kell?
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm...


----------



## Elvirabóbita (2012 November 18)

Szia Buba!
Nem tudom, van-e esetleg kisebb testvére, aki még pelenkás. És azt sem, hogy volt-e megszakítás a pelenkás létében? Az oviba járás előtt is volt-e ilyen probléma? Mennyit vagytok vele naponta? Történt-e egyéb változás a környezetében az óvodán kívül mostanában? Bocsánatot kérek ezért a sok kérdésért, de szeretnék segíteni. Nekem 3 felnőtt és egy kilenc éves gyerekem van. Náluk nem volt ilyen probléma, de ismerősök körében már hallottam ilyet.


----------



## buba7712 (2012 November 19)

Szia Elvirabóbita!
Igyekszem megválaszolni kérdéseidet szép sorjában...
Nem,nincs kissebb testvére,egyedüli gyerek.Semmijen megszakítás sem volt pelenkás korában,idén nyáron kezdtük el leszoktatni a pelusról és rászoktatni a bilire...
Előfordult ovibajárás előtt is ilyen.
Sajnos mi keveset vagyunk vele naponta,mert mindketten dolgozunk ( főleg június óta , én ekkor kezdtem el dolgozni,addig mindíg én voltam vele ), Június óta amióta mindenki dolgozik és elkezdtük a bilire szoktatást anyósommal volt,gyakorlatilag ő kezdte el a biliztetést.
Semmijen változásról nem tudok,ovodába imád járni...reklámbabznek hívják,mert olyan örömmel megy oviba,hogy a többi gyerek is kedvet kap hozzá...
köszönet előre is a segítségért és gratulálok a nagy családhoz!!!


----------



## Elvirabóbita (2012 November 20)

Szia Buba!

Az említett ismerősöm kisfia is az apai nagymama bilire szoktatós módszerei miatt lett problémás a bili használattal kapcsolatban. Persze nem ismerem a hölgyet és semmiképpen sem akarom megbántani, de lehet, hogy nála is a módszer hibás. Pl. megszégyenítés, fenyegetés stb. Nem feltételezek én rosszindulatot, egyszerűen azok a módszerek, amik 30 évvel ezelőtt még elfogadottak voltak, mára világossá vált az esetleg káros hatásuk. Beszélgessetek erről az anyósoddal - próbáld meg nem bántó módon -, és a kisfiaddal is. Nem tudom, hogy nálatok milyen a gyerekpszichológusi rendszer, illetve milyen könyvek elérhetők ebben a témában. Azonkívül, hogy júniusig csak veled volt, utána szinte csak nélküled, ez nagyon nagy megpróbáltatás egy ilyen korú kisfiúnak. Biztos, hogy itt is keresendő az ok. Hiszen nincsenek elszakadós jelenetek, minden szuperül működik vele kapcsolatban, ezt a problémát kivéve. Legyél vele, úgy hogy közben vele is foglalkozol (minőségi együttlét), ha lehet minél többet. beszélgessél vele sokat, játszatok együtt, legalább ti ketten, de még jobb, ha hárman. Biztosítsd a szeretetedről, arról, hogy ő a legfontosabb, és Te is alig várod, hogy találkozzatok! Sokat gondolok rátok és bízom benne, hogy rendben lesz minden!

Szeretettel:
Elvira


----------



## buba7712 (2012 November 24)

Lehet benne valami!!!
Anyósom nagyszerű asszony,le a kalappal előtte,de már ő is elmúlt 70!
Fizikailag és szellemileg is épp,csak éppen a nevelési módszerei ( szerintem ) nem a legelfogadhatóbb.Folyamatossan ellenkezik velem,hiába mondom,hogy én ezt nem így szeretném,mert szerintem ez vagy az nem tesz jót a gyereknek,meg sem hallgat.Amikor bepisilt a gyerek bizony mondta neki,hogy pisis-kakis,az oviban kicsúfolnak stb...
Bár 3-4 napja azt vettem észre Nicon ,hogy magától bemegy a wc-re,bilizik stb.
Ma pl 3-szor is szólt,hogy mennie kell...mondanom sem kell,hogy amikor a nagydolgát is a bilibe végezte hatalmas bulit rendeztünk,táncoltunk ugráltunk én is meg az apja is 
Valószínű bárkinek mosolyt csaltunk volna az arcára aki lát minket...
Köszönöm a tanácsot,úgy néz ki rövid időn bellül bevált!!!


----------



## Elvirabóbita (2012 November 26)

Nagyon örülök, hogy jó úton haladnak a dolgok! Ügyesek vagytok, MINDKETTEN! Sőt hárman, mert a kisfiad egy kivételesen intelligens, nagyszerű ember!

Szia Buba! Ha valamit szeretnél kérdezni, nagyon szívesen válaszolok! Facebook-on is ott vagyok! Minden jót! :..:


----------



## buba7712 (2012 December 4)

Hali!!!

Minden napra új kihívás!!!!
Most épp az orrfújást tanulgatjuk,kisseb-nagyobb sikerrel.
Van amikor fújja az orrát,bár nem elég erőteljessen,van amikor meg csak a szájával fúj...
Van valami ötlet,hogy rászoktassuk az orrfújásra?
A zsebkendős trükköt már próbáltuk,nem igazán vált be...
A végére meg már én is belezavarodtam


----------



## Elvirabóbita (2012 December 10)

Szia Buba!

Ha lehet, egyszerre csak az egyik orrnyílást fújasd, aztán a másikat. Ha egyszerre fújja mindkettőt, akkor a fül felé préselheti a váladékot. Így próbálhatja zsebkendő nélkül. Ha picit szörtyög, hangja is lesz, így érdekesebb is orrfújást tanulni. Aztán mehet zsebkendőbe. Azzal is be tudja fogni felváltva az orrnyílásait. Sok sikert!
Elvira


----------



## buba7712 (2012 December 11)

Köszönöm Elvirabóbita!!!!
Ez bejött....és ami a legszebb még élvezi is...most folyamatossan az én orromat is fujatni akarja ha kell,ha nem 
Hatalmas ötlet,mégegyszer köszönöm kiss


----------



## a0marcsi (2013 Január 19)

Sziasztok!Nekem is 4 van. Az orrfújás tanítást én is kipróbálom. A kisfiam nem tud elég erőssen fújni. Köszönöm!


----------



## buba7712 (2013 Január 20)

Nekem bevált!!!!
Most már olyan erőssen fúj,hogy irigylem...
Most ebben az időszakban van is mit fújni,folyamatossan náthás,az oviból hazahoz mindent....
Multivitamint naponta adok neki,de eddig még nem vettem észre nagy változást az ellenálló képesség terén...
Ha már ittvagyok lenne még egy kérdésem...
Honnan vahatam észre,hogy vannak albérlői? ( gilisztákra gondolok ).Esetleg van valamilyen szer,hogy ezt megelőzzük,mint a tetveknél?
Köszönöm,és kellemes vasárnapot!!!


----------



## buba7712 (2013 Február 4)

Na igen...nem egyszerű,de mostmár minden símán megy...Most sajna ott tartunk,hogy folyamatossan köhög ,de talán ennek a nyirkos idő az oka.Itt Olaszországban ahol élek nagy a páratartalom.Október óta aeroszolt használok nem túl sok sikerrel...Kellene valamilyen házi praktika...Van valami ötletetek?


----------



## Annabella Jan. (2013 Március 3)

Sziasztok,az orrfújás módszere,hogy először az egyiket majd a máikat fújjuk, mind a két fiamat igy tanitottam meg, és mondhatom bevált módszer!!! Csak ajánlani tudom!!!


----------



## buba7712 (2013 Március 4)

Köszönöm mindenkinek....Most multunk 3 évessek és tele vagyunk betegséggel.Most a vasárnapunk lázzal telt,kötőhártyagyulladás.Nem most előszőr,de most előszőr volt neki láza.Igyekszem nem használni antibiotikumokat,inkább gyógykészítményeket.Tudtok valami gyógyfőzetet a lázra,szemre?


----------



## czanitka3 (2013 Április 22)

Az orrfújás a 4 éves kislányomnak is problémát jelent. Mindig a szájával fúj


----------



## buba7712 (2013 Május 14)

Elkezdődött a jóidő...
Most azon vagyok,hogy leszoktassam az éjszakai pelusról...
Engem az érdekelne,hogy hogyan értétek el,hogy ne pisiljen be éjszaka,felkeljen és menjen mosdóba és,hogy mindez mennyi időbe tellett?
Köszönöm szépen segítségeteket előre is...


----------



## Etus19 (2013 Május 26)

Sziasztok!

Mi úgy próbáltuk rávenni a fiúnkat az orrfújásra, ha elég erősen kifújja az orrát a zsebkendőbe, akkor valamit, vagy valakit el tud fújni. Például valaki megbillen. Ez nagyon tetszett neki és nagyon erősen többször kifújta az orrát.


----------



## varadiiza (2014 Június 18)

minden gyermek más,senki nem tudja megmondani mi is az a módszer ami egyik gyereknél bevált,de a másiknál nem működik.Szeresd,neveld türelemmel...


----------



## buba7712 (2014 Június 27)

Mindent elértünk egész rövid idő alatt...
Legyen az orrfújás vagy ,hogy ne pisiljen be éjszaka!!!
Egész ügyesek voltunk...


----------



## Annusk (2014 Július 16)

Sziasztok! 
Nálunk is az éjszaki pelusról leszokás a kérdés. Nappal nagyon ügyes, és nem akar pelust éjszakára, de ha levesszük róla, akkor általában bepisil, és mivel nem ébred fel rá, fekszik a pisis pizsamában... nem tudom hogy lehetne megoldani, hogy ne kelljen ráerőltetni a pelust, de ne is kelljen a pisiben feküdnie... Valakinek van ötlete?


----------



## buba7712 (2014 Július 22)

Szia!
Nekünk sikerült megoldani már egy jó ideje,talán 1-2 hétbe telt.
Mielőtt lefektettem vittem pisilni,kakilni.
Más megoldás nem volt csak ez.
Egy darabig folyamatossan bepisilt,de egyik naprol a másikra reggelig húzta.
Persze amikor száraz volt az ágy meg minden indiántáncot jártunk,ölelkeztünk,pacsiztunk.
Azóta is mutatja,hogy nézd anya tiszta ám a bugyim!


----------



## Jaszladany (2015 Április 13)

Egy kicsit felelevenítem ezt a tipcot ezzel a mulatságos, de nagyon igaz cikkel:

http://www.alliteracio.eoldal.hu/ci...dig-fogalmad-sincs--amig-nincs-gyereked-.html


----------



## vtmk (2015 December 8)

sziasztok.


----------



## Jaszladany (2015 December 14)

Ez a cikk sajnos nagyon igaz. Szülőként (és anno gyerekként) pontosan ezt tapasztaltam én is:

http://tanarszemmel.reblog.hu/az-iskola-tulterheli-a-gyerekeket


----------



## Jaszladany (2016 Március 30)

Sziasztok!
Úgy látom, senkinek sincs mondanivalója gyereknevelés területén.
Nekem lenne. A napokban bukkantam rá erre a személyiségzavarra, amit csak a közelmúltban ismertek fel és írtak le a szakemberek. Nekem nagyon sokat segített volna, ha hamarabb tudok erről.
Ti már találkoztatok valamilyen formában a nárcisztikus szülő problémájával?

Ez a blog négy részben írja le a nárcisztikus szülő jellemzőit. Itt elsősorban anyáról van szó, de apa is lehet az, sőt, egyszerre mind a két szülő is.
https://narciszgyerekei.wordpress.com/2013/11/12/a-narcisztikus-anya-1/

Ez a cikk pedig arról szól, mivel küzd az, akit ilyen szülő(k) nevelt(ek) fel.
http://pszinesztezia.blog.hu/2015/12/06/ezekkel_kuzdenek_a_narcisztikus_szulok_gyerekei

Én azt tapasztalom, hogy ez a személyiségzavar ijesztő mértékben gyakori. Legszívesebben külön topicot nyitnék a témának, de mivel ez a gyereknevelős úgyis csendes, itt is társaloghatnánk róla, ha valakit érdekel, vagy érint.

Úgy gondolom, ennek a személyiségzavarnak a felismerése nem csak annak fontos, aki rendelkezik vele, hanem annak is, aki egy ilyen szülőtől (vagy házastárstól) szenved. Ugyanis csak a felismerés esetén tud az ember megfelelően hozzáállni ehhez a problémához, és tudja megfelelően kezelni, legfőképp pedig elkerülni a lelki sérüléséket, amit egy ilyen szülő okoz neki, elkerülni, hogy tönkretegye az életét, a kapcsolatait, és hogy ő éveken át felesleges erőfeszítéseket tegyen a helyzet megváltoztatására.


----------



## Jaszladany (2016 Március 30)

Itt egy cikkrészlet is arról, hogy miről van szó:

"A nárcisztikus szülő a gyerekre gyakorolt negatív, sőt végzetes hatásai miatt, és a tárgykör jelentősége miatt egy külön fő kategóriát képez a pszichológia ez irányú kutatási területén belül.

A nárcisztikus szülőt elsősorban az különbözteti meg a normális szülőktől, hogy gyermekük iránti szeretete nem valódi, és kiváltképpen nem feltétlen szeretet, és a legtöbb esetben csupán egy kifelé mutatott szerepjáték. Amikor a nárcisztikus ember szülővé válik, annak oka is csupán önérdek, aminek következtében, amennyiben a gyerek nem örökli illetve nem veszi át magát a zavart, és nem követi a szülőt annak erkölcsi és szellemi zavarodottságába, egy speciális áldozattá válik: tipikus módon bűnbakká és kitaszítottá.

A nárcisztikus szülő számára a gyerek funkciója a szülő önimádatának további táplálása, és egy jövőbeli támasz, azaz egy hosszútávú praktikus invesztíció a szülő számára. Az ilyen szülő a gyerekeit vagy teljesen elhanyagolja vagy végletes módon kényezteti, de minden esetben a saját képére és a maga szolgálatára neveli. A gyerek szeretethiányban nő fel amelynek következményei sokszor szélsőségesen megmutatkoznak, kiváltképpen a beavatkozó, kontrolláló szülők esetében. A beavatkozó szülők nem nevelik gyerekeiket, sokkal inkább betörik őket saját céljaikra. Egyéb visszaélésekkel szemben a nárcisztikus szülő leggyakrabban a lelki érzelmi és mentális fenyítések eszközeit használja.

A nárcisztikus szülő hajlamos arra, hogy gyerekeit aszerint kategorizálja hogy az mennyiben hasonlít hozzá, mind lélektanilag, temperamentum, képességek és általános tulajdonságok szerint, és jellemző módon a hozzá hasonló jegyekkel és képességekkel rendelkező gyerekét favorizálja és támogatja, és a tőle különbözőt elnyomja és bünteti. A favorizált gyerek válik a család üdvöskéjévé míg az elnyomott gyerek a családi bűnbakká. Ez a nárcisztikus szülő esetében egyértelműen azt eredményezi hogy a nárcisztikus hajlamot öröklő és átvevő gyerekek lesznek a család sikeres tagjai és a nem-nárcisztikus, erkölcsi értékeket sugárzó gyerek lesz az elnyomott áldozattá és kiközösített bűnbakká.

A nárcisztikus szülő által nevelt nem-nárcisztikus gyerek gyakran egy állandó gondolat-kontroll alatt, szinte egy virtuális világban nő fel, amelyben minden egyes gondolatát, lépését és döntését a szülőhöz kell igazítsa, és amennyiben önállóságra és függetlenségre törekszik, a szülő bűnbakcsinálással, hibáztatással és kitagadással sújtja. A mennyiben az ilyen áldozat túléli a nárcisztikus visszaélést és mérgező családi környezetét, annak felnőtt korban mutatott lélektani tünetei széles skálán mozoghatnak.

Az ilyen szülők gyerekeire jellemző tünetek a túlzó függőségre való hajlam, szélsőséges önbizalomhiány, alacsony önértékelés és önhibáztatás: "nem vagyok jó semmire", szorongás, társadalomtól való visszahúzódás, önsorsrontó hajlam, pánikrohamok, intimitástól való félelem, párkapcsolati nehézségek, és öngyilkossági hajlam. Napjainkban különösen veszélyes az ilyen tünetekért az illetőt felelőssé tenni, valamilyen elmebetegséggel bélyegezni, azaz további áldozatvádlással sújtani.

A nárcisztikus visszaélés áldozatain lehet segíteni, valóban empatikus, együttérző, igényes és minőségi terápiás módszerekkel, illetve támogató csoportokban való részvétellel.

Számos esetben már önmagában is életmentő lehet ha egy nárcisztikus ember rabságában szenvedő gyermek, társ, házastárs, stb. kellő tudásra tesz szert a nárcisztikus emberről és annak áldozatairól."

(wikipédia: A nárcisztikus szülő)


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Június 1)

*800 méteres sziklára másznak indákon a kínai gyerekek, hogy eljussanak az iskolába*

"A városi gyerekek szülei azon nyavalyognak, ha a gyerekük nem boldog, de ezek a gyerekek borzalmas mélységgel néznek szembe. Bármikor lezuhanhatnak" - közölte a kínai állami tévével Csen Ji fotós, aki szó szerint hegyen-völgyön át kísérte el az iskolába Atuler falu általános iskolásait.








A Szecsuán tartományban található 400 fős településtől ugyanis két órányi útra van az iskola, de ehhez meg kell mászni egy 800 méter magas sziklát. Mindezt kötéllétrákon és futónövények indáiba kapaszkodva.


Az út annyira veszélyes, hogy a tizenöt 6 éves korú kisgyereket mindig elkíséri egy-két önkéntes szülő a faluból. A biztonság kedvéért csak havi kétszer másszák meg a sziklákat, amelyet a fotós saját bevallása szerint annyira veszélyesnek érzett felfelé menet, hogy nem is akarja elképzelni, milyen lehet mindez lefelé.

 Kína gazdasága ugyan kilőtt az elmúlt évtizedekben, de még mindig milliók élnek a szegénységi küszöb alatt. Az országban sok helyen elmaradott a közlekedési és oktatási infrastruktúra. Az ország domborzati adottságai miatt sokszor kell a vidéki gyerekeknek több órát sétálniuk, hogy bejussanak az iskolába.

http://index.hu/kulfold/2016/05/27/hegymaszas_iskola_kina_iskolabajaras/


----------



## skolikagnes (2017 Február 26)

Gyermekeknek, gyermekekről szóló blogomat ajánlom figyelmetekbe. 
A mai cikket -a kisgyermekek táplálásáról- az index.hu -n is megjelent:
http://torpokelete.blog.hu/


----------

